# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  قصائد في حب مصر

## modyhop

حبيبة يا حبيبة 
حبيبة يا حبيبة ومن قلبي قريبة 
أنا مهما بعدت عنك وسافرت بلاد بعيدة 
مش ممكن أنسى حضنك يا أحلامي الوحيدة 
حبيبة يا حبية 
راجع ليكي وناوي أمسح جرحك وأداوي 
وأغنيلك غناوي وتعيشي حياه سعيدة 
حبيبة يا حبية 
راجع ليكي تضمي وأرمي حمولي وهمي 
وأنا أفديكي بدمي وتعيشي ولو دقيقة 
حبيبة يا حبيبة

----------


## peace

جميل
وايه كمان؟

----------


## s.a.r.a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جميل جدا

----------


## مصطفى سلام

مكانها قاعة الشعر العامى لا الفصيح - رجاء نقلها إلى هناك

----------

